# We love Repashy Food and other random pics



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Shrimps going nuts over Solient Green




























My various platy's and val tank (they ate all the Repashy before I could get a pic, they go nuts over it)










Old tank, newly setup and scaped with about a dozen golden loaches in it somewhere.










My one real planted tank, mostly white cloud minnows that spawn like crazy, and some neons and least killi's.










Two guys I'm babysitting while their tank is being setup. I had two tanks just with snails and random guppies in, so I housed these two guys so their tank can get established after a move. The pic makes them look small, but they are not. lol. One ate threw a net while trying to get it into a transportation container to get it here. lol.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the dinner shots....


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Randy. I'm sure the Pirahana's would have fun in the shrimp tanks. lol.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Thanks Randy. I'm sure the Pirahana's would have fun in the shrimp tanks. lol.


Invite me over when you do that, I'll take a video and post to the tube ;-)


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Invite me over when you do that, I'll take a video and post to the tube ;-)


Ya and call it $500 Pirhana snack.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

What's a golden loach ? I ask because I once got a group of some fish that BA's called a Gold Kuhli loach. There is no such thing according to Loaches online, but I've been hoping to find more of them ever since, because they're quite handsome, and I'd like to take a shot at breeding them. I only have 3 left of the original 8 now.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> What's a golden loach ? I ask because I once got a group of some fish that BA's called a Gold Kuhli loach. There is no such thing according to Loaches online, but I've been hoping to find more of them ever since, because they're quite handsome, and I'd like to take a shot at breeding them. I only have 3 left of the original 8 now.


I got mine from BA too, on sale 3/$5.

Here is some info on them, http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-anguillaris


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

getochkn said:


> I got mine from BA too, on sale 3/$5.
> 
> Here is some info on them, http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-anguillaris


They sell these at Galleria, the supermarket lol


----------

